# I'm done!



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Just got back from the hospital. My surgery was yesterday (they wanted me to come in early, so I did, but then there was an emergency, so my surgery ended up being around 2:30 instead of 12:15...or earlier...) The whole staff was amazing, though! I'm very tired, very sore, and I have a weak voice, but I have no RLN damage, no parathyroid damage, and NO CANCER!!!!! (They do all their pathology overnight stat. Why make the patient wait, right?)

I had some convulsive-like shaking in recovery, and my temp was 104.5º, but they took good care of me and brought it back down with cold air blowers and cool washcloths (and an air-conditioned hospital gown! They switch between heat and AC...I totally wanted to take it home!)

I had an across-the-hall neighbor who was abusing the heck out of the nursing staff, so I had to deal with him yelling at them every few minutes, but it just made me happy to be nice to the nurses & techs when they came in to check on me. My surgeon even shot a photo of my thyroid for me. She's going to be emailing it over, so I'll be sure to post it!

For those of you who are as anxious as I was, it's really not bad at all!!! (Especially if you're having surgery where I did...DANG, that staff is AWESOME!!!) Swallowing is an issue, but I had a feeling it would be. Other than that, I feel like I've made huge leaps and bounds in recovery, and it hasn't even been 24 hours yet! If your surgery is pending, YOU'RE GONNA DO GREAT!!!!

And all of you who want to chime in now, you can say, "I told ya so!"


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I told ya so!!!

Hee-hee!

Glad you are doing so well. Just take it easy and you'll be fine!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

adagio said:


> Just got back from the hospital. My surgery was yesterday (they wanted me to come in early, so I did, but then there was an emergency, so my surgery ended up being around 2:30 instead of 12:15...or earlier...) The whole staff was amazing, though! I'm very tired, very sore, and I have a weak voice, but I have no RLN damage, no parathyroid damage, and NO CANCER!!!!! (They do all their pathology overnight stat. Why make the patient wait, right?)
> 
> I had some convulsive-like shaking in recovery, and my temp was 104.5º, but they took good care of me and brought it back down with cold air blowers and cool washcloths (and an air-conditioned hospital gown! They switch between heat and AC...I totally wanted to take it home!)
> 
> ...


I cannot believe we are hearing from you so soon! This is totally the most wonderful news and you will be good to go.

Now.........................no dancing just yet! Only in your dreams. Rest, pamper yourself and follow doc's instructions to a T!!










We are so "hoppy" for you!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

TOLD YA! 

Glad it went so well!

****Happy Snoopy Dance!****


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

We told you so!! :tongue0015:

Glad to hear you're doing so well already! Were you aware of the convulsive part of things or were you still out of it from the anesthesia?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yay! Glad it went well!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! I was VERY well aware of the convulsions. It scared the heck out of me! They got it under control rather quickly, though...I think I saw a good 5 syringes go into my IV port. I was calm before I knew it!

And don't worry...there will be no dancing for a while. My ballet teacher (also my neighbor) stopped over a little while ago to help me get some chicken soup heated up. She's so sweet... Not to worry - she won't let me dance until I'm ready! Her orders are: no driving, no operating heavy machinery, and no pirouettes!


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hey girl!!!! Yea! It's behind you!!!! I am thrilled for you especially on that report!!!!...Bless your heart. You will continue to be in my prayers....twinkle toes you will be dancing before you know it! GET WELL! hugs!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Awwwwww...THANKS!!!!

Funny story: I was kind of "out of it" in post-op, as one could assume. One of the nurses that was taking care of me was named Barb, but I kept calling her by your name! I guess you left an impression on me!


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Wait a min...so REALLY? I'm on the "other side", huh? I mean...I've got this incision, and I'm sore, but I still can't believe it actually happened. I'm officially "post-op". Weird...

And on that note, I think it's time for me to go to bed! I'm so worn out from all this sleeping...


----------

